# 10/28 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins and Rowan to clash in Falls Count Anywhere Match



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Here for Bex and Kairi, And seriously do something good with AJ for a damn change.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Rusev and Lana will take their quarrel to “The King’s Court”*​


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing like rolling out Hogan and Flair for those ratings :vince$


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

For all you Jojo fans, she's supposed to be back tonight:



> WWE ring announcer Jojo Offerman is in St. Louis for tomorrow night's Monday Night Raw taping. This week is the first time Offerman has returned to the road officially since taking time off to her have first child with WWE star Bray Wyatt. Offerman, 25, has been with the company since 2013 when she was hired for the Total Divas reality series, later being shifted from a potential pro wrestler to a ring announcer for the company.
> 
> Wyatt is also scheduled for the Raw taping, likely in a dark match against Seth Rollins.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Kairi vs. Becky and also watching for Charlotte.

Hopefully Rowan doesn't lose clean to Rollins. I do expect shenanigans from The Fiend.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Becky & Kairi should be good if given decent time. 

Interested to see if Wyatt appears.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frost99 said:


> *Rusev and Lana will take their quarrel to “The King’s Court”*​


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RAW is where the B+ players can run wild and the A+ players get buried with cuck storylines


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Kairi vs. Becky and also watching for Charlotte.


Same here. Very much watching only for this.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Needs more Liv.
Reunite The Riott Squad and get shit going!


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Southerner said:


> Kairi vs. Becky and also watching for Charlotte


Same here


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just like WWE to do the gimmick match before the actual PPV gimmick match. Fuck your Falls Count Anywhere stip. I'm guessing The Fiend interferes since its the go-home show and Mandible Claws Seth again. Because apparently they have no idea how else to book him. 

I'll catch Becky vs Kairi later. Not watching the whole show waiting for it though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The long awaited Rollins vs Rowan dream match. :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This has filler episode written all over it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Mmmh, that Ricochet has nothing to do in the Hogan team.
Not for him being black, but he has nothing of charisma. They should've put Heath Slater instead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This RAW looks abysmal


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Where in the world is liv Morgan


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

jerry lawler in 2019 in a burial segment for an actually popular wrestler in rusev.

that'll put butts in seats


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> This has filler episode written all over it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure.

Anyone dumb enough to watch this live and waste 3 hours of their life deserves the shit WWE are gonna shove down their throat. 

Rollins vs. The Vintner in the main event, that'll keep the viewers...

:vince5


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> Needs more Liv.
> Reunite The Riott Squad and get shit going!


Shit like what? A million losses in irrelevant six-woman tag matches? Like, that kind of shit?



Even Flow said:


>




Lana and those DSLs, good lord almighty...​


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

lmaooo what a weak ass show. The only thing im looking forward to is them breaking a record for the lowest raw rating of all time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How many times will they mention Crown Jewel this week? Thank god that show is in a few days so we can get it done and over with.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

How soon does Hulu upload RAW?


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

It just never ceases to amaze me how WWE completely ignores logic. Rowan has been MIA since teaming with Harper and losing clean to DB& Roman. Now he faces the Universal Champ in a falls count anywhere match? Why? It makes no sense.

And I would guess this is where 50/50 strikes again and Ricochet wins with the dreaded rollup?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bmack086 said:


> It just never ceases to amaze me how WWE completely ignores logic. Rowan has been MIA since teaming with Harper and losing clean to DB& Roman. Now he faces the Universal Champ in a falls count anywhere match? Why? It makes no sense.


WWE doesn't understands wrestling.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LET KAIRI WEEK BEGIN!!! *


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Not even some new Raw talent being used on this show or the ones that were drafted from SD for that matter besides Erik. Meh show and filler as hell. See you next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm actually in a good mood to watch wwe tonight. Smackdown's rating did the trick. :banderas


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> Shit like what? A million losses in irrelevant six-woman tag matches? Like, that kind of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Lana and those DSLs, good lord almighty...



I'll take it!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I'm actually in a good mood to watch wwe tonight. Smackdown's rating did the trick. :banderas




Holy shit just saw that number how are not in full blown panic mode???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Holy shit just saw that number how are not in full blown panic mode???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true. AEW thrashed two WWE shows in the ratings.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, other than Becky vs Kairi and the potential Charlotte/Asuka interference. Nothing to see here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I’m not torturing myself this week. Enjoying this Castle Rock show. Y’all have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish there was like an alert that could tell me when Becky/Kairi comes on. This shit is not even good enough to keep on as background noise.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm ready for raw Vince

Give it to me so raw like you have been for 15 years


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll have RAW on as background noise. It's either that or watch the Steelers run through the Dolphins.

Wait.. Paige?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige looks amazing :sodone


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh look it's Paige. I forgot all about her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey it's Paige.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Paige just here to cement their heel turn in English?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to plunder Pirate Kairi's booty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please don't let Paige be back to manage the Kabuki Warriors, let them be on their own.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Let them turn on Paige.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goodbye Paige. :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Starting with Becky/Kairi? PERFECT, this is all I wanted to see before tuning out.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Heel turn on a bad crowd


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

And that was the last we'll ever see of Paige.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The "mashup" of Asuka and Kairi's themes is just horrible. Give them a new theme or work on something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was hoping they'd turn on her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its 2019 and we're still using green mist...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kairi got that perfect anime chick voice lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The stream messed up and jumped but good to see they turned on Paige! :mark


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Like that’s the worst thing that’s been sprayed in Paige’s face.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Its 2019 and we're still using green mist...


pfft,. its all about that pink mist these days


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188970988383457280


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can we not have ad's few mins after Raw


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

JRL said:


> And that was the last we'll ever see of Paige.


Paige still has FOX Sports FS1 Backstage gig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige with stuff all over her face and her eyes, where have I seen that before? :hmmm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is great, Asuka looks fuckin crazy!! I was hoping they would drop Paige and be full blown heel.

RAW is going to peak here.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*HAHA Fuck you Paige. That's what happens when you interrupt our girls. You never fit.*


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

They need to beat up Paige but we know they can''t since she can't be touch anymore because of the injuries


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is great, Asuka looks fuckin crazy!!


She is looking fantastic now with the green mist antic. Her and Kairi are doing great as heels. Let's hope they keep it up and are booked well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel Asuka is the best Asuka.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Medical Updates for green mist? I hate this company so much.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Heel Asuka is definitely taking the gold from Becky. And I'm fine with that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Asuka is a ninja, CONFIRMED.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kairi is so fuckin cute


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loving Kairi's attire.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Heel Asuka is definitely taking the gold from Becky. And I'm fine with that.


I honestly wouldn't mind it if Asuka beats becky for the title at TLC. Good opportunity to cement her as a top heel of the division.


----------



## House of Mystery (Apr 6, 2016)

That "selling" of the Green Mist by Paige was the worst selling I think I have ever seen. She wasn't even trying. "Oh my gosh, get me some water."


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*KAIRI SANE IS GETTING DUALING CHANTS

AGAINST BECKY LYNCH

GIVE KAIRI THE CHAMPIONSHIP*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Get this garbage off my tv.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Two commercials in 17 minutes? What is this, Fox?


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Nicky Midss said:


> Get this garbage off my tv.


Smart man


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Kairi looks fantastic in that new black attire &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match so far


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is the Kairi Sane thread now.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind it if Asuka beats becky for the title at TLC. Good opportunity to cement her as a top heel of the division.


Then they could give Becky some actual adversity to overcome with Asuka/Kairi. Asuka needs to be Becky's kryptonite.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Kairi is so good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Then they could give Becky some actual adversity to overcome with Asuka/Kairi. Asuka needs to be Becky's kryptonite.


For sure, Asuka can be that one puzzle Becky can't crack. It makes for a more interesting dynamic and helps build up to a big moment when Becky actually beats her.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The Evolution tweet caught my eye


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kairi and Asuka just work so well together, I love that they just let them speak japanese and I love Kairi's OTT baddie laugh. Love her new look as well with umbrella and looking like a baddie anime duo. These two will get themselves massively over with the crowd if they are featured a ton. 

Getting rid of Paige was the right decision. Neither side needed each other.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

House of Mystery said:


> That "selling" of the Green Mist by Paige was the worst selling I think I have ever seen. She wasn't even trying. "Oh my gosh, get me some water."


And then when she got the water she lightly poured it on the towel, then barely dabbed her face because she didn't want her makeup to run on TV. So much for being blinded.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Becky face planted on the mat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite a good match so far. Nice to see they have given them time.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This was a good match but it's going way too long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What happened to Beck's elbow?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well it might be all down hill from here. Hope to be proven wrong tho. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kairi is pretty dope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky wins!!! :O

Didn't foresee that happening. :beckylol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Awesome match. I want Kairi Sane to be the champion so bad man.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet and Drew again :eyeroll


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

wow drew vs ricochet again


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I’m a simple man 

I hear lawler go high pitch voice and I mute


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R-Truth in a match that doesn't involve the 24/7 title? Looks like they're killing it off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match that got enough to time for both women to shine.

RAW peaked here and this was basically the only thing I was looking forward to. Disappointing that The Queen wasn't there. Oh well.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

R-Truth and Buddy Murphy is on Raw and not Main Event? Crazy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Weird finish, did Kairi even tap?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

R-truth still singing the same old same, cant wait till he's 65 singing this song!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Weird finish, did Kairi even tap?


They rang the bell before she tapped.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match. I'm loving Kairi/Asuka right now. Ref was early with the bell though.

And that's where RAW peaks and ends for me. Enjoy the rest of the show guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Buddy Murphy is going to wrestle next :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yuffie Kisaragi said:


> *Awesome match. I want Kairi Sane to be the champion so bad man.*


Maybe in a year or two time, i hope she does, I want to see how she's booked once the Kabuki Warriors finish. Then I hold out hope if she's winning a title. She's great though, no Io Shirai but still great.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

For the first time ever in the ring together in a one on one match, Becky Lynch and Kairi Sane did a pretty good job. Awesome match. Good continuation of the story.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*That was all I cared about. The rest is not for me tonight, bye.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's me or the ref called the match before Kairi actually tapped ?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Rollins vs Rowan, Setting up the return of Bray old gimmick for one night


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly...goodness :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> It's me or the ref called the match before Kairi actually tapped ?


He did.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Becky wins!!! :O
> 
> Didn't foresee that happening. :beckylol


She kicked both of their asses 2 on 1 before the match too. You just love to see it

:beckylol

Asuka is a fucking great heel. I hope she's the one to take the belt off Becky, she's so awesome.



rbl85 said:


> It's me or the ref called the match before Kairi actually tapped ?


Yeah I noticed too. Unless it was a verbal tap? She definitely didn't tap out.

"KAIRI SCREWED KAIRI"

:vince5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, Charly. She's so gorgeous!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy hell Charly...:banderas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188974084425736198


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Buddy Murphy's pants look like a cat clawed them lol :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Battle Royal at Crown Jewel and the winner gets an actual title shot? What is this madness :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show as usual.has been a complete piece of shit. I have it in the background. WWE is no longer must see for me. Shame. It was.
:mj2


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> She kicked both of their asses 2 on 1 before the match too. You just love to see it
> 
> :beckylol
> 
> ...


Can't be verbal because Kairi was holding her right hand in the air.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

This 24/7 shit is so goofy now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jesus. I don't even want to watch the rest of the show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, why didn't any of those wrestlers just run the opposite way to catch the Singh Brothers? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the fuxking circus!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Way to derail a decent match with the 24/7 train of jobbers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It is so pathetic how WWE has mishandled Buddy. He had a damn good match with Roman and beat Bryan clean. Now he's the backgound to stupid 24/7 shenanigans.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao:lmao at wwe calling roman vs baron a can't miss match


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

what the fuck was that shit ....sooo lazy. and such a big win for murphys.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Buddy Murpy and R Truth deserved to have a decent match without that 24/7 shit going on outside of the ring. Thus ruining the match and seeing Eric Young in this position is disgusting to see.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

reminiscent of when Carlito ran into a wall/one of those cartoon black holes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

dukenukem3do said:


> :lmao:lmao at wwe calling roman vs baron a can't miss match


I mean, I like Corbin and Roman is alright, but that's not a match I'm looking forward to. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188975138756321281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188974937584701440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188901154761125889


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Charly with that walk as she went up to R-Truth. Goodness!

The second Bollywood guy was running so slow that No Way Jose could have easily reached over and knocked him down. lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Street Profits :mark:


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

AOP and The Street Profits are great. I look forward to their feud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits bringing the smoke.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Street Profits are over!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks like things panned out with all the backstage segments. Week two and already got crowd chanting. That baby line was weird. Followed by a thot reference?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a complete waste of space lmao. Lame. Back to my computer lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They came out to do that? I thought they were gonna have a match :lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jimmy Hart really does never age.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought Street Profits were about to get mugged. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They want all the smoke :beckylol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I swear I love the Street Profits. So entertaining to watch on Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the Profits but that segment was excruciating.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Street Profits are over!


ST. Louis WWE Universe. Is a bunch of Geeks too !!!!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I swear I love the Street Profits. So entertaining to watch on Raw.


Oh god. They r Geeks !!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I hope with this whole, "We want the smoke" leads to them introducing the "smokeshow" Scarlett Bordeaux lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hogan with that jobber entrance.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought the Street Profits were having a match but all of a sudden they're gone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

As soon as they get something over is when they decide to kill it to death.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They are going to try too hard with the Street Profits and run them down everyones throat. It's what WWE/Vince does when they realize they have something that gets over.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Drew better beat this wannabe super hero.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"a preview of Crown Jewel" = we don't know how to build the feud for this PPV so here is a random meaningless match.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


>


Would give my left nut to smell that chair after she gets up between.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Flipochet sucks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flip...flip...flip...flip...

This guy is so boring


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


>


Suddenly developing a foot fetish.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188980386694483968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188981834303959041


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder if Flair knows what city he is in this week.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Suddenly developing a foot fetish.


Look at those legs!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Lots of empty seats lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I hope with this whole, "We want the smoke" leads to them introducing the "smokeshow" Scarlett Bordeaux lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These idiots are chantng Hogan fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Uh oh, Hogan vs McIntyre???


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> Look at those legs!


Believe me, I am wens3


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy Crap at ricochet's bump taking and selling. Would love to see a full match with him vs. Ziggler.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard that the Street Profits were on. Was Kevin Owens with them?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

McIntyre is so good. Hopefully he gets to work with a professional wrestler instead of a gymnast soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew is SUCH a beast. Damn, I love him.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

These Saudi shows make for bad tv in weeks leading up to them. And most fans do not even watch the Network event itself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Death Stranding ad :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jimmy Hart needs to use his megaphone. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are some of yall really try to say lthat Ricochet doesn't sell???? Do you even watch his matches???


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

dig down ricochet pretend its your ass and dig deep


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RKO outta nowhere :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Orton back in St. Louis!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy *SHIT* at that RKO. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Holy RKO


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

fucking SPIKED.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

It's kind of weird that Hogan's shirt says to eat your vitamins because what are the odds that in a world where kids don't get vaccinated they regularly take vitamins?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Orton giving that RKO to Ricochet outta nowhere :mark: :mark:

He did that in his hometown too :trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet even flipped on that RKO :lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

One of the best looking RKOs ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That RKO!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was the sickest sell to an RKO since RVD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved Orton appearing outta nowhere, but, alas, Team Flair is losing. :flair


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Falls Count Anywhere, so Fiend can interfere. Too predictable


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Ricochet even flipped on that RKO :lmao


He even flips in his sleep.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Humberto didn't understand a word that was said to him.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

AJ Styles had a chance to call that kid "Del Rio" right


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ricochet with a broken freakin neck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188984907860594690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188987951985786880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188988268601208833


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

we getting hogan vs drew someday


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuck the Cubs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did some fans get lost?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why do the Viking Raider need a squash match??


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im getting tired of sports team heat. Hopefully AEW will never have to do that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Viking Raiders are back to facing jobbers. :mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are already champions, why do they still need squash matches?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a really cool looking RKO from Randy before.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

WWE should've had them wear Washington Nationals Jerseys since they knocked us off the World Series. Missed Opportunity.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Of course they are dominate! They are facing jobbers!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thought the cubs really had em there


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't the wrong Viking Raider make the pin?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

This is what RAW need to be "quick jobbers matches" leaving room for storylines


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Humberto vs AJ.

Damn, might actually have to watch this.

Ready to get disappointed when OC interfere and ruin the finish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Ready to get disappointed when OC interfere and ruin the finish.


Well neither should be losing here, so...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

:no: another rematch, really


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> Why do the Viking Raider need a squash match??


They havent learned their lesson. The Raiders got over having awesome matches. Their squash matches were met with indifference.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW is rematches.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Zelina is mad that Sin Cara brought backup :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rematch Mania is running wild brehs. :hogan


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Should have brought her instead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> LOL Zelina is mad that Sin Cara brought backup :lol


Sin Cara brought a...SUPER SHIELD :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sin Cara girl booty is a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Honestly if this is the best Heyman has hes fucking lost it


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Who is that with Sin Cara?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Did I completely miss something? Who the fuck is that with Sin Cara?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who the hell is this broad?


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

sry heyman but this crowd is dead


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are Sin Cara and Andrade old time rivals like the commentators are saying? I don't remember them wrestling each other before.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Honestly if this is the best Heyman has hes fucking lost it


he been lost it since he did that cuck storyline with mike and maria


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread is as dead as @DammitC's sex life.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sin Cara's woman is thicc ass fuck. wens3


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Let's me guess , Zelina Vega vs Caroline Cara next week


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Andrade looks like crap. that gear is so ugly and looks like he gave up on his midsection.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Even with help Sin Cara still loses.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sin Cara gets a new manager and shes immediately deemed useless, lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sin Cara should have got La Luchadora as backup. :beckylol


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

How can WWE possibly expect viewers to care about a random masked woman speaking in Spanish?

This RAW hasn't been good thus far.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

The fact that Andrade needs to cheat to beat Sin Jobber speak volumes about his main roster push


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Charlotte Flair looking ready for Halloween.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Who is Sin Cara's chick? :book


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Zelena's the best woman on the roster. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen in action next :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte finally!!

But why is she teaming with Nattie of all people? :armfold


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The Queen in action next :mark


Sadly, she is teaming with boring as rocks Natalya. :sadbecky


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188994051053359106


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm so hyped for Death Stranding I think I will trigger a voidout before release :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Iiconics better win this shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen with the GOAT attire :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First time seeing the Iconics in a while.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

IIconics getting TV time?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Don't Charlotte and Natalya hate each other?


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton is absolutely gorgeous. 

Mordecay, your girls bout to do the J.O.B.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Peyton. :homer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton :homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This was the chick that was with Sin Cara. She thicc af wens3


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> This was the chick that was with Sin Cara. She thicc af wens3


She'd look better without the mask.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Damn dat ass on Peyton


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trying to act like the longest running women tag champs is an accomplishment. :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whatever happened to Drake Mavericks wife she was hot they need to bring her back


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton looking prime


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish they were allowed to do more stuff


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not to much Flair in that match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton just stopped running and waited for the spear :maury


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth going for the cheap pop.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the Cringe slayer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rowan is obsessed with ex Shield members, he goes from fighting Roman to fighting Seth haha :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They had no chance, no against Nepotism 1 and Nepotism 2


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Rollins trying to deliver his promo like Cena......It's not working.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte did literally zero selling in that match. She even jumped off the apron and avoided the cheap shot :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins comes across as trying too hard.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm convinced Seth Rollins is an elaborate plant to make John Cena's promos look amazing.



its working.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheAppler said:


> She'd look better without the mask.


Yeah, she's pretty cute imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God! I can finally cross Seth vs Rowan from my bucket list. :woo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheAppler said:


> I'm convinced Seth Rollins is an elaborate plant to make John Cena's promos look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> its working.




Cena is actually good on the mic. Seth isn't


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins comes across as trying too hard.


He sounds like a bootleg John Cena.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

no gimmick or personality hes a fighter and will burn it down. whatever it is.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I always end up sidetracked and not paying attention on the rare occasions that I actually try to watch WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He sounds like a bootleg John Cena.


He lacks character and his acting is very poor so he just doesn't comes across as genuine.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheAppler said:


> I'm convinced Seth Rollins is an elaborate plant to make John Cena's promos look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> its working.


Cena is one of the best on the mic. It's not even close between the 2.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they showed a Smackdown guy's (Brock) bio thing on Raw?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> He sounds like a bootleg John Cena.


He sure as hell being booked like one


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is the main event tonight? I thought this would be it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shouldn't this be the main event?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> This was the chick that was with Sin Cara. She thicc af wens3


She looks like she'd let you smash, then rob you, but you wouldn't care because you got the draws


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188996249644666880


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188996249644666880


Peyton is fine, Billie's voice on the otherhand...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188996249644666880


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> What is the main event tonight? I thought this would be it.


Rusev.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sure this spot was done on AEW last week :laugh:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> This was the chick that was with Sin Cara. She thicc af wens3





The3 said:


> She looks like she'd let you smash, then rob you, but you wouldn't care because you got the draws


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a total RIP off of AEW
:maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP merch table


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Weird how security already had that area roped off. Almost like they knew it was coming...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWE literally copying AEW tonight with this match. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This is a total RIP off of AEW
> :maury


I mean AEW was a rip off if Lashley vs Strowman.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder if Rowan could come out wearing an Inner Circle shirt and pass it off to Vince as another European metal band.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

NOT THE DIP N DOTS!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Rusev.


:beckylol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I mean AEW was a rip off if Lashley vs Strowman.


LOL no it wasn't.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> This is a total RIP off of AEW
> :maury


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

way to rip off aew a week later


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't watch AEW, what is it that WWE ripped off tonight?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> LOL no it wasn't.


Totally was lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > This is a total RIP off of AEW
> ...


Not even close
:heston


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth should go for his signature move the 15 consecutive curb stomps.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> way to rip off aew a week later


I guess they couldn't come up with anything on their own.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I don't watch AEW, what is it that WWE ripped off tonight?


Fighting in the concession part of the arena is AEW exclusive now


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish Rowan turned this into a shoot fight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Not even close
> :heston


Nah it is, and they're copying with a contract signing Wednesday lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Fighting in the concession part of the arena is AEW exclusive now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Censey said:


> I wish Rowan turned this into a shoot fight.


Sheesh lol what did Rollins do to you lol


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE literally copying AEW tonight with this match. :lmao


Oh yeah, cause fighting backstage is a rip-off of AEW. Bit of a stretch dude


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just do the Claw thing Rowan and end it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Seth would just use his patented dick kick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok..Fiend come out now


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Totally was lol


No it wasn't. Strowman and what's his name didn't brawl into the public coliseum area. They fought in the production zone, like WWE always does.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The RAW stage is basically a slip n slide :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

AEW did it better anyway.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rowan is trying to lure Rollins out into the parking lot so he can try and run him over with a car.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

stop the match before someone gets the goddamn sledgehammer out


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> No it wasn't. Strowman and what's his name didn't brawl into the public coliseum area. They fought in the production zone, like WWE always does.


What are you talking about lol. They had a last man standing match and totally were fighting by the concession stands and merch tables.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait...I’m not watching, but are people accusing WWE of copying AEW because they’re fighting at the merch stand?

Can somebody clear this up?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins ripping off the "minor leagues" :ha


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn this match is going on forever


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

LOL "Hey! Who knows how to run this thing?!" Can't do it yourself, Seth?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Sheesh lol what did Rollins do to you lol


Ruined raw 
>


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Way to take a great moment in history (Rock and Mankind) and rip it off in a horrible way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Wait...I’m not watching, but are people accusing WWE of copying AEW because they’re fighting at the merch stand?
> 
> Can somebody clear this up?


Nah it's light jokes they're not serious


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

they couldn't teach seth how to operate a forklift?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Seth could've just pinned him after the Curb Stomp. I doubt he would've kicked out.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

When you make wrestling even more fake than actually is. Then they wonder why their babyfaces arent over lol


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

I remember when Mankind did that same spot to The Rock in one of their title matches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a stupid ending lmfao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Corbin do that to Ambrose (pin him under a forklift) a few years back?


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

so the main event is Lana talking to RuRu?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JRL said:


> LOL "Hey! Who knows how to run this thing?!" Can't do it yourself, Seth?


Well you do have to be certified to run a fork lift


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Great, so they're setting up Bray to lose by forklift?


yipeee.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Rollins ripping off the "minor leagues" :ha


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't Corbin do that to Ambrose (pin him under a forklift) a few years back?


Something similar happened yes. It's a repeat lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That ending worked for Mankind and Rock but fell flat here because neither are in their league.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't Corbin do that to Ambrose (pin him under a forklift) a few years back?


Halftime Heat 1999.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


that gave me a 2K20 vibe. lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> That ending worked for Mankind and Rock but fell flat here because neither are in their league.


It fell flat because Rollins chose to do it to Rowan of all people. I could see if it was Brock.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


>


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Well you do have to be certified to run a fork lift


BURN IT DOWN!...but obey all workplace safety regulations.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just for the record, the ending to the Mankind/Rock match sucked as well as they inexplicably had a camera staring at Rock’s face (literally, in his face) as the forklift lowered. 

Would’ve been fucking laughed at today, but revisionist shit and all that I guess.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

MikeRo said:


> that gave me a 2K20 vibe. lol


More like a flashback of WWE '13 when we actually played the match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JRL said:


> BURN IT DOWN!...but obey all workplace safety regulations.


:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aleister Black sounds like he needs a lozenge :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Definition of madness seems flawed, no? If I throw a dice over and over again I am not mad for expecting a different result.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black is sort of a bully lol. "oh you pussies don't want to fight. What a bunch of bitches, I'm just asking for a fight. Somebody be brave" lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can't they come up with something different for Black besides sit in a room asking fro a fight?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Throw it up you motherlovers.

I miss AJ's music. :mj2


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Hopefully Buddy wins that battle royal. I’d love to see a Buddy/Styles match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Can't they come up with something different for Black besides sit in a room asking fro a fight?


No because this company is creatively bankrupt


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The last man standing match was pointless. It served no story (the Rollins vs Fiend feud in particular) and didn't really help anyone involved.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Humberto Carrillo faced Seth Rollins last week, and now he's facing AJ Styles tonight :wow

He's getting a good rub facing 2 of the best wrestlers on Raw for his first 2 weeks on the main-roster as a former cruiserweight :nice


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PaltryLightDanishswedishfarmdog.webm

sodone


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Can't they come up with something different for Black besides sit in a room asking fro a fight?


If he wants a fight so badly, he should pull a Ryback.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Humberto music tho...thank God they got rid of what he wore last week to the ring. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Glad Humberto ditched the power rangers suit he had last week!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> I hope you're referring to a different time than when Lashley went through the LED board.


Lashley and Strowman had a last man standing match at Extreme Rules and fought in the area of the arena were the concessions and merch tables are. This is a fact, it happened bruh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Lashley and Strowman had a last man standing match at Extreme Rules and fought in the area of the arena were the concessions and merch tables are. This is a fact, it happened bruh.


I remember now. But you honestly think AEW was copying that? That happened months ago, but what AEW did happened last week.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Humberto reminds me a lot of Mark Quinn in AEW. Super talented but telegraphs and overshoots his moves a bit much at times. 

He'll learn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They made him tap like a bitch. Sad


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow!! I just watched Seth vs Rowan and I can't believe WWE ripped off...........Natalya vs Nikki Bella. I mean it was such a legendary feud so it makes sense to take from it. Now I just need Seth to call Rowan a Bitch and say Rowan is only where he is because John Cena....:smile2:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

We want smoke chants lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why aren't Street Profits acting cringe and goofy now? Why so serious lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

as the OC EVER gotten the upper hand in a attack? They always seem to end up running away after a attack.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DOTL said:


> I remember now. But you honestly think AEW was copying that? That happened months ago, but what AEW did happened last week.


No I don't seriously think that lol. I'm just following the copy chain


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> They made him tap like a bitch. Sad


Idk why they always book the rookies like sissies during matches , logically the babyface should be brave if you want the crowd to care otherwise he'll still make his entrance to crickets fpalm


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can Lashley please just be a badass? No need for this nonsense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is this ending RAW...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And where is Kevin Owens? Didn't he help out the Street Profits last week?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't believe this Rusev and Lana segment is main eventing RAW. And they wonder why people are tuning out like crazy. Smack down only did 800k last week :beckylol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe this crap story is ending Raw!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Why is this ending RAW...


Because Heyman wants to out-Russo, Russo
:russo


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Glad Humberto ditched the power rangers suit he had last week!


I quite liked that entrance outfit tbh
It made him look larger than life


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Probably the only one but I’m looking forward to the Lana/Rusev segment. I love dramatic storylines.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This better be good lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lana? One of the WWE's brightest superstars?? LoL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And Rusev coming out here smiling :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao looking like letterman just called him to the chair Smfh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Rusev...happy for some reason...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MetalKiwi said:


> This better be good lol


It wont be


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Rusev...happy for some reason...


Maybe he is just happy to get any type of TV time?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Rusev smiling?! He should be mad lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is this dude smiling and looking all happy when his wife has been getting dicked down by another dude?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is Lana down to accenting only one word now?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

lol this is dumb


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The fans aren't chanting slut, the attitude era audience would of ate Lana alive lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev...my man :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is CRINGE


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lana's talking about boinkin'


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Getting flashbacks of ECW Tommy Dreamer, Raven, Beulah McGillicutty...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev a sex addict :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sex addiction main events Raw. What a show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"can you blame me" :ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WORST SEGMENT. Thank u WWE. Just when we thought Rollins vs Fiend in a shitty cage was bad
:clap

This is MARIA KANELLIS CUCK PART 2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is good shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The bad part of Paul Heyman having power...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Sex addiction main events Raw. What a show.


Yep
Lana is a cringe actress. Makes MARIA look good 
:heston


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

uh oh he just wanted a green card


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh dear and this is your main event before another ppv.

Fucking pathetic stuff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev's what? :lmao

His voice broke lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is PG? :lol


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

this segment sucks


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Somewhere backstage someone is angry that Rusev refuses to take this seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She needs to consult with Jodie Comer to learn how to do a Russian accent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant wait to see the Ratings pummel below 2.0
:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How would Lashley know if Rusev was cheating on Lana? Is he following him around like a stalker? :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One night in Milwaukee needed


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

this is like vince just discovered 90 day fiance


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Btw that was a fucking lame excuse for Lana to fuck Lashley
:maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hate all you like, Rusev is mega over.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rusev is the new Freakzilla


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I feel bad for the 3000 people in the UK that stayed up late to watch this part.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Your husband cheated on you. Wanna boink?"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

DOTL said:


> Somewhere backstage someone is angry that Rusev refuses to take this seriously.


:Out


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev no selling the kendo sticks lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao this is hilarious.

Low blow :sodone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

JRL said:


> I feel bad for the 3000 people in the UK that stayed up late to watch this part.


It’ll be below 1000 tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> How would Lashley know if Rusev was cheating on Lana? Is he following him around like a stalker? [emoji38]


Bobby went classic imma nice guy to steal a broad


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> Hate all you like, Rusev is mega over.


He was over with Rusev Day.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Right in the nards.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is stupid, but fuck it, I'm entertained :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rusev getting buried worse than Ambrose
:lol
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn, making out over his body


Get the fuck out Rusev.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> "Your husband cheated on you. Wanna boink?"


I'm going to use that line tomorrow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, that happened.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment was so bad that it was kinda good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Aidan English when you need him? :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Terrible segment to cap an uninspired RAW. No segment is worthy of a rewatch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was fucking stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That segment had the crowd more invested than anything else tonight. Why because folk like drama and shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gonna make sure he can never have a baby rusev :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought it was fine until Lashley got the upper hand

Rusev ended up looking like a massive loser.

His wife making out with some big dude over his beaten body.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vince is one messed up guy seriously. That was the main event as well, what the hell.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Is it Wednesday yet?


AEW Dark first! 
Can't wait


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

That was so messy but I loved it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lana was just calling Rusev a sex addict, then goes and makes out with Lashley in the middle of the ring. LoL


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Rusev is lookin like a star tho

You want babyfaces that are over? You have one in him...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:evans


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Lana was just calling Rusev a sex addict, then goes and makes out with Lashley in the middle of the ring. LoL


Which made Lana the real sex addict and not Rusev.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> I thought it was fine until Lashley got the upper hand
> 
> Rusev ended up looking like a massive loser.
> 
> His wife making out with some big dude over his beaten body.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Way to make the face look like a dweeb once again. How about you have the face beat the heel down and that’s it ?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Rusev is so over he kept the crowd from getting hostile during that segment. Very impressive.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The3 said:


>


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Asuka spitting green mist on Paige's face to signal that the Kabuki Warriors don't need her as their manager 

- Becky Lynch brawling with the Kabuki Warriors to avenge Paige during the pre-match opening segment

- Kairi Sane vs Becky Lynch

- R-Truth/Buddy Murphy pre-match segment (mostly because of Truth's interview)

- Ricochet vs Drew McIntyre + Randy Orton's RKO to Ricochet outta nowhere mark

- Seth Rollins backstage interview

- Seth Rollins vs Erick Rowan Falls Count Anywhere match


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Getting flashbacks of ECW Tommy Dreamer, Raven, Beulah McGillicutty...


Except that was good because they made up a 10+ year back story for them and it being in 1995 ECW instead of 2019 WWE. This one is "Lashley told me" with no reason to think Lashley and Lana ever even spoke to each other prior to a few weeks ago. Sadly, this one won't end up with a women making out in the middle of the feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189014286984593408


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I love how they just beat you down so badly with that awful storyline that it's got into "it's so bad but it's good" genre lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Asuka spitting green mist on Paige's face to signal that the Kabuki Warriors don't need her as their manager


I missed the beginning of Raw so I watched this part a little while ago. Paige no sold that green mist to the face


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Illogical said:


> Except that was good because they made up a 10+ year back story for them and it being in 1995 ECW instead of 2019 WWE. This one is "Lashley told me" with no reason to think Lashley and Lana ever even spoke to each other prior to a few weeks ago. Sadly, this one won't end up with a women making out in the middle of the feud.


"I'll take them both, I'm hardcore!"


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RAW ended up being better than I thought.

I seriously hope that WWE doesn't screw it up with the Street Profits.

Loved that Rowan had to be pinned down by the forklift to lose. Makes me wonder even more about how they are going to end Rollins vs. Wyatt now that the forklift finish has been done already.

I still feel bad for Rusev. Crowd still wants to chant Rusev Day. For the life of me I don't get why WWE has kept trying to stray away from that.

I think I saw a huge Dave LaGreca head (from Busted Open Radio) in the crowd. At least it looked like him.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The3 said:


>


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rusev should team with Mike Kanellis at this point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kairi is so fuckin cute


Everything about her is cute, even her laugh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188973578860941313


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WWE really has fallen so low that even the fan's are making excuses for shitty storylines "But it's over". Get the hell out of here with that crap, only any other wrestling company you be slaughtering that segment.God helps us.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Everything about her is cute, even her laugh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188973578860941313


Best thing on Raw tonight hands down, that laugh is anime top level greatness. She's really taken to this heel turn with flying colors.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Everything about her is cute, even her laugh
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188973578860941313


She irresistible lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The3 said:


>


The one thing missing is this logo.....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Lana is a cringe actress.


I thought she did great for car crash tv. :draper2


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess lana couldn't handle rusevs crush


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

sailord said:


> I guess lana couldn't handle rusevs crush


Vince and Kevin are waiting for Lashley to job, and Lana to get raped by the KKK bodybuilders wearing Charlotte Flair's T-shirts from 2016. This fucking company sucks! CHARLOTTE FLAIR'S MAN FACE IS NOT OVER! NATALYA HAS FAT FARTS ON HER CHEST TOO! THEY BOTH SUCK! FUCK VINCE'S EGOMANIA! Fuck WWE 2k20, AEW and Firepro are better.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HankG said:


> Vince and Kevin are waiting for Lashley to job, and Lana to get raped by the KKK bodybuilders wearing Charlotte Flair's T-shirts from 2016. This fucking company sucks! CHARLOTTE FLAIR'S MAN FACE IS NOT OVER! NATALYA HAS FAT FARTS ON HER CHEST TOO! THEY BOTH SUCK! FUCK VINCE'S EGOMANIA! Fuck WWE 2k20, AEW and Firepro are better.


I’m only responding so the record shows I saw this legendary post.
:lmao :yes


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

drew wins


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

is it still funny if I'm not on time or on time ,


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i turned raw after the 24/7 segment where everyone was running laps around the ring like they're all a bunch of fucking child morons.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Will the real writer of the Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline please stand up?
First: lana has taken all Rusev's money.(Cause he was spending it on video games amd sending it back home to Bulgaria.)
Next: We have Rusev ignores Lana's needs, Because she's always wanted to go to a restaurant in Cleveland?
Now: Rusev cheated on me cause Lashley told me. Plus let's throw out that Rusev wants a baby and is a sex addict.

How many flips and turns is this angle going to have?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jet_420 said:


> Will the real writer of the Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline please stand up?
> First: lana has taken all Rusev's money.(Cause he was spending it on video games amd sending it back home to Bulgaria.)
> Next: We have Rusev ignores Lana's needs, Because she's always wanted to go to a restaurant in Cleveland?
> Now: Rusev cheated on me cause Lashley told me. Plus let's throw out that Rusev wants a baby and is a sex addict.
> ...


New guy every week.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Jet_420 said:
> 
> 
> > Will the real writer of the Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline please stand up?
> ...


Time for a multiverse story. Alternate Rusevs and Lana, each with terrible buyback differing relationship problems. That can explain the differences.

Meanwhile Prime Rusev can depart peacefully for AEW.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline has been so bad thats it now in the "so bad its good" territory for me. I was laughing out loud the entire time when Lana was telling us why she cheated on Rusev. He's a sex addict. I mean who cna't resist when your wife is hot like Lana? And how does Lashley know Rusev cheated on her? Rusev's acting was so realistic out there that no one will believe that he cheated on her. What this angle has achieved is that the fans are purely behind Rusev and are reacting to Lashley now. 

So out of nowhere, Paige makes an appearance on RAW to remind us that she is supposed to be a manager to the Kabuki Warriors. The WWE must have heard me complaining about it. And we finally see a resolution to it with Kairi spitting the green mist onto her face to solidify that they dont need her anymore. Kairi's match against Becky was a good match too. There was some advancement into the Team Hogan and Team Flair match. R-Truth seems empty without Carmella. Andrade needs to work with someone else besides Sin Cara. He should moving up the ladder. I asked for the whereabouts of the IIconics and we finally see them on TV again. Losing to the random team of Natalya and Charlotte. Rollins/Rowan match was fine with me too and the finish. Lastly, Humberto Carillo got to face Rollins last week. This week, against Styles. Thats major.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jet_420 said:


> Will the real writer of the Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline please stand up?
> First: lana has taken all Rusev's money.(Cause he was spending it on video games amd sending it back home to Bulgaria.)
> Next: We have Rusev ignores Lana's needs, Because she's always wanted to go to a restaurant in Cleveland?
> Now: Rusev cheated on me cause Lashley told me. Plus let's throw out that Rusev wants a baby and is a sex addict.
> ...


Next week it'll be because rusev wanted anal


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I’m glad the Street Profits are coming across so well. I actually liked their hosting duty role even if it dragged on a little too long, as it actually introduced them properly and they are reaping the benefits of it now. Hopefully a lesson learned for how to introduce NXT talent/new signings.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

50 pages?? Yikes.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> Next week it'll be because rusev wanted anal


:laugh: :laugh:

nah, next week will be his sex addiction was so bad he was begging to have threesomes. And Lashley will said Rusev was cheating on Lana with their dog walker.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

From Becky/Kairi, Rico/Drew, AJ/Humberto to......Divorce Court?

The show was fine until the Main event segment especially with Lana's inability to draw actual heat.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Well that sucked from start to finish, didn't it? AEW really has managed to set expectation far higher for a wrestling show than what WWE can achieve already.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky vs. Kairi was quite a good match. But I don't like that they had Kairi take a clean loss two days before she and Asuka have to defend the tag belts, it seems so unnecessary. Also I hope that they don't reduce Kairi to being Asuka's pin-taker sidekick, she's better than that. A DQ or no contest would have worked better here I think.

But still good match overall.

I like the mini-push that Humberto is getting. Hopefully it continues.

This Rusev/Lana/Lashley stuff is embarrassingly bad at this point.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jet_420 said:


> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> nah, next week will be his sex addiction was so bad he was begging to have threesomes. And Lashley will said Rusev was cheating on Lana with their dog walker.


Or therapy..:sasha2:bayley..and all three are friends again :vince


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw was horrible as usual. I guess people have lowered their standards if they thought tonight was a good show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The3 said:


> Let's me guess , Zelina Vega vs Caroline Cara next week


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So i get that Bray Wyatt got pinned clean in a dark match and then gave a mandible claw to end the show... Bravo...:applause


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jet_420 said:


> Will the real writer of the Rusev/Lana/Lashley storyline please stand up?
> 
> How many flips and turns is this angle going to have?


No flips, just fists...


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Paige still looking hot. Kairi's just so cute, even that laugh is just so adorable. It's so hard to take her heel run seriously but she seems to do the evil little sister gimmick just fine. Asuka looks like the true heel here though with that facepaint and mist. :lmao

Becky's new shirt looks like one of those things anyone can wear on rallies :lmao

The match between Becky and Kairi is fine on my books but I'm worried that Kairi's gonna be eating all those losses in the future, I guess to protect Asuka.

Totally forgot R-Truth was on RAW, seems to me that without that championship he's just lost. I kind of miss his 2010-2011 run. The wrestlers running around was just stupid and Buddy Murphy deserved a better match and his finish looks like the Kamigoye and it works for him.

I'm glad Street Profits are getting some good reactions, kinda wish the crowd was more into it. NXT was like everyone had those red cups, as if it's a party everywhere. :lmao

Ricochet vs. McIntyre was an ok match, I kind of wish Ric Flair would continue to manage someone in the WWE, he can start something like what Bobby Heenan did in years past. Hogan w/ Jimmy Hart representing the babyfaces was also nice, if things go well in Crown Jewel maybe they can do some kind of a rematch at the upcoming Survivor Series.

Ricochet sold the RKO like death. :lmao

"I'm a heel but you love me anyway." - Randy "Zero fucks" Orton, 2019 :lmao

The O.C. seems directionless..but I have a feeling they could get involved in NXT one of these days considering Finn Balor's turn.

The "Chicago Cubs" vs. Viking Raiders was totally meh. They could have totally eaten them alive on live TV and it would still be an uninteresting squash.

Sin Cara vs. Andrade was a good quick match with an obvious finish. Curious as to who is Carolina.

I've always thought that Charlotte's entrance actually fit the Smackdown show more than RAW. Their tag match seems to be so random and people watching seem to be sleeping only to react after the match was over.

Rollins vs. Rowan seems to be a random encounter. :lmao at Rowan destroying WWE merch. The finish was totally shit yet funny at the same time.

Not sure where they are going with Aleister Black.

AJ Styles vs. Humberto Carrillo reminds me of a younger AJ Styles vs. anyone in the X Division with all that flipping and flying, the crowd just looks so dead for some reason. I don't see anything wrong with Humberto losing this match as he's still new to the roster. Looks like they'll be feuding in the future.

Where is Kevin Owens?

Last segment is apparently one of those things I see on tabloids and funny thing is, this seems to work for them.








:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao










I'm reminded of this intro in the past though. :lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuka and Kairi stole the show. I was wrong about these two, they are great, the only problem was the booking. Enjoyed Kairi's evil laugh and Asuka dancing around like a troll after spraying Paige with green mist. And their attires are amazing, they look stunning in those.

Also enjoyed Randy shouting "I'm a heel but you love me anyway", lmao, this guy doesn't give a fuck and I love it.

Carolina's debut was interesting too.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189014286984593408


Replace "Rusev's emotional stability" with the "the fans" and it's more accurate


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So Rollins dropped a heelish promo on youtube hmm


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Stupidest segment to end an episode of RAW on I've ever fucking seen.

I'm digging the Kabuki Warriors as heels.

I want Humberto Carrillo inside me.


----------



## wrestlingfann (Oct 29, 2019)

Paige in the beginning was a fun "surprise". Rest of the episode was ok.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

The highlight of the show has to be the sell job of that RKO by Ricochet. I legit thought Orton had hurt the dude because it sure looked like he was dropped on the top of his head. Of course that segment means that Team Hogan is winning at Crown Jewel which makes sense. With Fury and Brock likely winning to 2 biggest matches, there will be a lot of baby faces winning the under card of this event. I'm just wondering if Hogan and Flair will get physical in any way. I would imagine Hulk is medically cleared, but Ric with everything he's been through in recent years? I mean they did do the angle with Batista last year, but most of that was left to imagination as all Dave did was drag Flair out of the locker room. There were no bumps or anything of that nature. While another match should never happen between the 2 of them, I think it would be a little nostalgic to see them lock it up even for just a few seconds.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emmanuelle said:


> Asuka and Kairi stole the show. I was wrong about these two, they are great, the only problem was the booking. Enjoyed Kairi's evil laugh and Asuka dancing around like a troll after spraying Paige with green mist. And their attires are amazing, they look stunning in those.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

They are heels but I love them anyways :lmao


----------

